# New to muskie fishing!



## jmay (Jun 12, 2012)

I am new to the sport and I am looking for some tips! I have a boat set up for trolling and I plan on doing that the most. I have been reading up on it. I know I have a lot to learn and a lot of time to put in. I am not looking for your fishing spots, just some advice to get started! Also, if anyone has some lures they are looking to get rid of near the Ravenna, OH area please get a hold of me! I am learing they are not cheap! I would like to start with some used gear and ramp up my box from there! Thanks in advance.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

My first advice is to get a BIG net. Not a walleye net, that won't get it. You need a net with about a 3 to 4 foot opening if not bigger. That helps you keep the fish in the water while you get the hooks out. Also, be sure you have very good hook cutters. If you can't get the hook out of a musky's mouth in about a minute, it's time to cut hooks. 

Finally, when surface water temps exceed 80 degrees the fish have a very hard time surviving. Most die-hard musky guys stop fishing for them and wait for the water to cool back below the 80 mark. 

As for baits, buy some deep diving crankbaits(designed for musky) such as Depth Raiders, Grandmas, & Lil Ernies. Get some bright colors and some natural colors. That's a good place to start for this time of year.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Like Critter said, if you're going to target muskie then get the right gear so the fish will survive. Check out Mike Mordas' Muskie Train Shop. It's right up on Infirmery Rd. Mike and Trent will give you good advice and they make quality lures.


----------



## jmay (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the tips. I feel like I have all the proper gear to catch and release muskie properly. I have a big frabill net with the rubber coating, a couple differnet pliers, and camera ready at all times! I trolled for about 6 hours this weekend with not luck. With the warming temps. I will have to keep an eye on the water temp for the next few days! I will have to check out Mike Mordas' Muskie Train Shop! Thanks again.

Joe


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

If you know what you're looking for, ebay can be an economical source of used baits.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

cincinnati said:


> If you know what you're looking for, ebay can be an economical source of used baits.


You can also find quality medium to large inline spinners for 1/4-1/3 the cost of name brand spinners. I've bought quite a few for $6-$8 each. They work fantastic.

A spinning blade is a spinning blade is a spinning blade. Guy even uses quality, tough hooks.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

My best advice is to pick up some extra shifts wherever you work. A hard core muskie addiction is an expensive habit


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Phish_4_Bass said:


> My best advice is to pick up some extra shifts wherever you work. A hard core muskie addiction is an expensive habit


I'm hardly a "hard core" muskie fisherman and I've spent more money geared directly at muskie than all other fish combined. Just bought two trolling combos this week (oh, and a boat this month) just for muskie.

Now marlin fishing.......WHOA! Ever see the cost of those reels?


----------

